# Possible Intern positions in the Grand Blanc/Flint Michigan areas.



## LLovett (Feb 7, 2011)

We are looking into the possibility of becoming a Project X-tern participant. I have started this thread in order to gauge how much interest there is in this area.

The anticipated positions would include opportunities to code, audit, and perform some billing functions for multiple specialties. Exposure to multiple computer applications, both hospital specific and nationally recognized. 

If you are interested please respond on this thread.

Thanks

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## gramatangirl (Feb 7, 2011)

*Project Xtern*

Hello, 

This is a great idea, I am interested but I would like to know where will this be located.

thanks, 

gramatangirl


----------



## EBladow (Feb 7, 2011)

*Interested...*

Would like to know like location and of course pay and what are the minimum requirements?


----------



## LLovett (Feb 8, 2011)

The Project X-tern is unpaid and intended for coders that do not have work experience in the field so there really isn't a minimum requirement. 

We have several locations in the Grand Blanc and Flint Michigan areas.

Thanks

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## Jbempty@aol.com (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm interested, would this be done by remote. i'm in the South Bend, IN area
Thanks,
Jbempty@aol.com


----------



## Seanataapc (Feb 17, 2011)

*Remote Extern????*

C'mon, There's no such thing as remote coding position (intern capacity). The whole point is to involved face-to-face interacting with the other experienced coders and to gain a total experience.


----------



## shabon (Feb 17, 2011)

*Interested in Intern position*

Hello,

I am very interested in the intern positions.  I will be receiving my HIT degree in April 2011.

I used to reside in Grand Blanc/Flint area so I am familiar with the area.

Please E-mail me with more information.

shabonics@att.net

Thanks


----------



## Clmd1982 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Interested...*

I am interested but concerned about distance. Do you know of anything Ann Arbor/ Jackson/Monroe way? 

Thanks! Have a great day!


----------



## LLovett (Mar 2, 2011)

*Thanks for your interest*

No I don't know of anything in those areas, sorry.

It would probably be about an hour drive from Ann Arbor, depending on how close you are to US 23 that is. 

Thanks

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## pgeer (Feb 4, 2015)

*Intrested in the intern positon.*

I am interested in the intern positions. I live in the Grand Blanc area and i am finishing up my CPC course with AAPC. I have four years experience with basic coding in family practice and have been a Medical Assistant for years.

please email more details about the intern poistions.

elizatrish777@gmail.com

Thank you!
Patti


----------

